# Circuito do frio no Nordeste: cidades para curtir o inverno na região



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Distrito de Igatu, Andaraí/BA- 1.000m de altitude

(Minha Autoria)



























































​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O título do thread indica cidades, achei interessante postar este disrito devido a sua expressiva altitude e baixas temperaturas para os padrões da região, além de ser um destino muito concorrido na Chapada Diamantina.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> View attachment 3553442
> 
> 
> Eu fico olhando este registro e imaginando o quanto Conquista não devia ser ainda mais fria naquela época.


Os mais velhos sempre dizem que a cidade hoje não é mais fria como antigamente. A poluição, concreto, expansão urbana e as mudanças climáticas alteraram o clima. A derrubada das matas nativas para expansão urbana foram fatais.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Lençóis/BA

(Minha Autoria)















































​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

^^
Quanto orgulho de ter uma região tão rica como a Chapada Diamantina no nosso estado!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Tenho mais alguns registros da região, depois postarei aqui...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Ituaçu/BA
(Minha Autoria)
































































​


----------



## BigPapi (Jan 30, 2017)

*Festival de Inverno de Garanhuns (FIG) movimentou R$ 24 milhões de receita turística*








_Meios de hospedagem registraram uma ocupação média de 87%_ 

(...)









FIG movimentou R$ 24 milhões de receita turística - Revista Algomais - a revista de Pernambuco


Meios de hospedagem registraram uma ocupação média de 87% (Da Secretaria de Turismo de Pernambuco – Foto: Diogo Fernandes) Com uma movimentada programação cultural, o Festival de Inverno de Garanhuns (FIG) atraiu um dos maiores públicos em seus 30 anos de história. O evento movimentou toda a...




revista.algomais.com


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Vitória da Conquista e Garanhuns tem os melhores festivais do interior da região(opinião minha).


----------



## BigPapi (Jan 30, 2017)

jguima said:


> Vitória da Conquista e Garanhuns tem os melhores festivais do interior da região(opinião minha).


Não sabia da existência de um festival em Vitória da Conquista. Mas não fico surpreso, deve ser a cidade mais fria do N/NE.

Tá aí mais um motivo da importância dessa thread. Legal.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

BigPapi said:


> Não sabia da existência de um festival em Vitória da Conquista. Mas não fico surpreso, deve ser a cidade mais fria do N/NE.


Será agora em agosto, com ampla divulgação por aqui.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Região serrana de Palmeiras-Bahia
(Minha Autoria)








































































​


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Tem algo de bem mediterrânico na vegetação da Chapada, eu gosto muito. Acho que é a ausência de palmeiras nativas. E (graças a Deus) de bananeiras.


----------



## andreypaiva (Jul 20, 2013)

Um pouco frio por Triunfo.


----------



## Farol da Barra (Oct 15, 2008)

jguima said:


> Região serrana de Palmeiras-Bahia
> (Minha Autoria)
> 
> View attachment 3611208
> ...


Que paisagens! Amo a Chapada Diamantina, amoooooooooooooooooooooo!! Não há como não voltar energizado desse lugar.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> Será agora em agosto, com ampla divulgação por aqui.


Sim. Como o Festival é organizado pela Rede Bahia, que possui uma rede de emissoras afiliadas à TV Globo que cobrem todos os municípios baianos, a divulgação é pesadíssima.

Inclusive, os ingressos já estão se esgotando.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Inverno com cara de verão em Vitória da Conquista.

Calorão pesado, na casa dos 30°, em pleno mês de agosto.




























imagens autorais, fotografadas em 05/08/2022​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Agosto é um mês tradicionalmente bem frio na cidade.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Sandro_VDC said:


> Sim. Como o Festival é organizado pela Rede Bahia, que possui uma rede de emissoras afiliadas à TV Globo que cobrem todos os municípios baianos, a divulgação é pesadíssima.
> 
> Inclusive, os ingressos já estão se esgotando.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Começando o "aquecimento"...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Distrito de Caeté-Açu, Palmeiras/BA

(Minha Autoria)






























































​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> Agosto é um mês tradicionalmente bem frio na cidade.


Pois fez calor a semana todinha!

Hoje de tarde tinha um vizinho com Bell Marques no paredão e eu já tava me sentindo em clima de praia kkkkkk

Pessoal andando na rua de chinelo, sem camisa, aproveitando o verão em agosto. Sol torrando até a alma!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Tomara que no período do Festival de Inverno a temperatura caia e a "justiça" seja feita com a proposta do evento, rs...


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Piatã/BA: 1268 m de altitude

















































Créditos: Bahianoiteedia, chapadanews, portalinubia, Carmastsphoto​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> Tomara que no período do Festival de Inverno a temperatura caia e a "justiça" seja feito com a proposta do evento, rs...


Pois hoje já amanheceu chovendo. Os céus ouviram minha reclamação kkkk


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

O normal era estar pelo menos garoando regularmente na cidade neste mês.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> O normal era estar pelo menos garoando regularmente na cidade neste mês.


Sim. Mas hoje tá longe de ser uma garoa, o cacau tá caindo pesadíssimo! Chuva torrencial neste domingo de agosto.


----------



## andreypaiva (Jul 20, 2013)

*Prefeitura de Água Branca divulgação completa do Festival de Inverno*


*Evento será realizado do dia 12 a 14 de agosto.*










A Prefeitura Municipal de Água Branca, no Sertão de Alagoas, divulgou na manhã desta terça-feira, 05, a programação completa do tradicional Festival de Inverno, que acontece de 12 a 14 de agosto de 2022.
Através das redes sociais, a prefeitura divulgou as atrações, sendo elas: João Gomes, Unha Pintada, Raí Saia Rodada, Marcinho Sensação, Raimundo Fagner, Marcia Felipe, Desejo de Menina, Samyra Show, Fabinho Pressão, Suzi Mariana, Helinho Ventura, Mara Souza e Peruano.

Fonte


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Andaraí/BA
(Minha Autoria)



















































































​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

*Cidade na Bahia registra temperatura de 8º C nesta quarta-feira*










Nem só de calor vive a Bahia! Nesta quarta-feira(10), a cidade de Ibicoara, na Chapada Diamantina, registrou temperatura de 8° C nas primeiras horas da manhã. Imagens feitas por moradores na zona rural do município mostram a vegetação coberta por neblina.

Os termômetros devem registrar uma leve alta na temperatura na quinta-feira (11), porém a previsão é que a temperatura volte a cair na sexta-feira e final de semana, tanto em Ibicoara, como em outros municípios na região da Chapada.
Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), a temperatura mínima será de 10º C no domingo (14) em Ibicoara, com ventos moderados e variação de umidade entre 30% e 100%, o que pode causar uma sensação térmica menor do que a registrada nos termômetros.

Com informações do g1 Bahia.




https://aloalobahia.com/notas/cidade-na-bahia-registra-temperatura-de-8o-c-nesta-quarta-feira


----------



## One Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

@Barragon olha esse thread, acho que você vai curtir


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

jguima said:


> *Cidade na Bahia registra temperatura de 8º C nesta quarta-feira*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ibicoara/BA- 1019 m de altitude






































Fonte: Joao.Ibicoara, Mochileiros.com, Guia Chapada Diamantina​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Palmeiras/BA


























































Fontes: visiteobrasil,trilhagriochapada,tripadvisor, Pinterest, Dreamstime, Pousada Vila Lagoa das Cores
​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Morro do Chapéu/BA: 1011 m de altitude























































Fontes: Irecê Notícias, Visite o Brasil, Prefeitura Municipal​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

*FESTIVAL DE INVERNO BAHIA
Vitória da Conquista*




























imagens: Fabrício Filmes​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Um baita evento, assisti uma matéria hoje no Bahia Meio Dia sobre o Festival.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Sandro_VDC said:


> *FESTIVAL DE INVERNO BAHIA
> Vitória da Conquista*
> 
> View attachment 3728376
> ...




















Alerta em Conquista: Vem muito frio por aí! Temperatura de 9 graus! - Blog do Rodrigo Ferraz


A previsão da meteorologia para os próximos dias aponta uma frente fria histórica em boa parte do Brasil. De acordo com o Climatempo, uma massa polar



www.blogdorodrigoferraz.com.br





​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Triunfo/PE: 1010 m de altitude





























Fontes: Diario do Nordeste, Blog Waldney Passos​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Vitória da Conquista, 31/08


















Sensação térmica pode ficar próxima de 0ºC em Vitória da Conquista nesta quarta-feira


Veja atualizado: https://agenciasertao.com.br/2022/08/31/vitoria-da-conquista-amanheceu-com-sensacao-termica-na-casa-de-3oc-nesta-quarta/ O inverno




agenciasertao.com


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

^^
Na verdade foi 9°C, com sensação de 6°C. Mas não deixa de ser congelante! A frozen canta sem parar desde terça kkkkkk

A frente fria chegou com chuva, ventos muito fortes e derrubando as temperaturas. E olha que até na capital, Salvador, a sensação foi de incríveis 15°C!


----------



## Samuel - VDC (Oct 1, 2005)

Eu conferi os dados do INMET e às 21h do dia 30 a sensação chegou a 4°C com a temperatura em 13,0°C e ocorrência de rajadas de vento a 37 km/h, além da garoa que caía.

Na madrugada do dia 31 a mínima foi 10,5°C, mas o vento havia perdido força, não deixando a sensação térmica cair tanto.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

^^
Um gelo! E esse frio ainda não foi embora desde terça. Hoje (02/09) faz 21°C às 14h da tarde.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Agosto tem fama de ser bem frio pelo interior, neste ano caprichou...


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

^^
Se frozen cantou e esfriou até a capital, imagina no interior? kkkk

Fiquei foi com pena dessa frente fria não ter chegado a tempo do Festival para botar turista pra bater queixo kkkkk


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Maracás/BA: 1000m de altitude




























Fonte: Mapio.net, Prefeitura Municipal de Maracás​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Guaramiranga/CE: 865m de altitude








































Fontes: Prefeitura Municipal de Guaramiranga, Airnb, Aprece, TripADvisor​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Distrito de Cascavel, Ibicoara/BA: 1115m de altitude




























Fontes: Boquira em Ação, Prefeitura Municipal de Ibicoara​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Seabra/BA: 930m de altitude





























Fonte: Prefeitura Municipal de Seabra


​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Garanhuns/PE: 896m de altitude






































Fontes: G1-Globo, Blog Falando Francamente, Prefeitura Municipal​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Aratuba/CE: 830m de altitude




























Fonte Blog do Andarilho, Prefeitura Municipal de Aratuba​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Caetité/BA: 825m de altitude





























Fonte: mapio.net, Prefeitura Municipal​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

*Cachoeira do Jeribá - Vitória da Conquista





*
Escondida no meio da mata atlântica, uma preciosidade. Bom local, embora de difícil acesso, para aproveitar o calorão que está fazendo nos últimos dias na cidade, quase na casa dos 30ºC.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Que tesouro!.Muito distante da sede municipal?


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

^^
Fica na região da Serra do Marçal, na descida para o litoral. 

O problema não é nem a distância e sim o acesso, por meio de matas densas fechadas e trilhas íngremes. É uma boa dica para quem curte turismo de aventura e se puder ir acompanhado com pessoas que conheçam perfeitamente o local. Pessoal que faz trilha de bike e o clube dos jipeiros da cidade são os principais frequentadores.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

*JAGUAQUARA - BAHIA*
Mais uma das cidades do Sudoeste baiano que fazem frio


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Faz um friozinho bom em Jaguaquara durante o inverno, na vizinha Itiruçu também...sofri no Forró Coffe, rs..


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Taquaritinga do Norte/PE: 785m de altitude




























Fontes: Pernambuco Transparente, Wikipedia, Prefeitura Municipal​


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

jguima said:


> Faz um friozinho bom em Jaguaquara durante o inverno, na vizinha Itiruçu também...sofri no Forró Coffe, rs..


Nem parece que Jequié, o lugar onde osol brilha mais forte no planeta Terra fica tão próxima de cidades como Jaguaquara, Itiruçu e Maracás kkkk


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Itiruçu/BA: 820m de altitude



















Fonte: Pinterest​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Terra produtora de café, friozinho bom faz aí...


----------

